# Pond snails good or bad?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Some of my plants have pond snails. What do they do to plants and how do they affect an aquarium?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They didn't do anything to my plants. I only had one and I came to see so many eggs! -.- Thank god my fish ate them all.. I would sell them or euthanize them if I were you.


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

They're somewhere in between.

Good because they eat dead/dying material and act as a pretty efficient clean up crew.
Bad because all they need is water and another snail to reproduce.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine tried devouring my plants until I put in Assassin snails to devour them. They seemed especially fond of broad-leaved plants like Swords.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I _had_ pond snails, still have one ramshorn left from about 10, and a about 50+ malaysian trumpet snails.

the pond snails and ramshorn snails only really ate the brown leaves of my plants that I didn't remove in time and never bothered anything green. I have two swords and one anubias. they also did a pretty good job of keeping the algae in check

Soon there after my betta acquired the taste for escargot. All the pond snails are gone and I have one ramshorn left. just when I think my betta ate them all one or two ramshorn snails pop back up which doesn't bother me. Then the cycle continues. 

now for the MTS my betta want's nothing to do with them. I am looking at possible getting an assassin snail to lower the population since I do not want to get rid of them completely but at least control the population. they like to keep the sand and roots area clean around my plants. but they are so crowded that about 10 are always on the sides of the tank eating the algae off.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think I'v introduced any pond snails to the tank yet I bleached dipped my plants but I have some duckweed that has them and some moss that have not yet been introduced to the tank. I will remove the living snails I can see before doing the dip. I don't think I want them. I have trumphet snail which I do plan to put in. I have read they prefer rotting or yellowing plant debris. Eventually I will get some assassins that I will put in and take out of the big tank as needed. I guess if I keep a pond snail tank they will be food for the assasins in the interim. It kind of makes me feel bad to grow them for food.


----------

